# Anyone else have these symptoms



## Reefdjs (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone else is having any of these symptoms.

Sacral tightness/ discomfort
Tight rectal muscles and tailbone pain/ discomfort
Tight muscles in abdomen/ even sometimes when walking
Tight neck muscles

Just wondering if these are all anxiety related or are these from ibs

Thank you all for replies


----------

